# chicken tractors



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

hey what kinda chicken tractors do you guys have, right now i have a small coop but been doing some research and checking out all the tractor ideas for chickens and finally started making them one that i think they will enjoy, i hope to finish it within the next 2 days if all goes well


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've just never been a huge fan of them. I wanted my birds in the most secure place I could have them at night. And if I was going to keep them in a coop, that whole having to retrieve them to go in our out to the tractor seemed like a lot of work. But then I had over a 100 birds. I could have spent all day just moving them from one place to another. Then there's the need of water.

Yeah, just makes me tired thinking of it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There are plenty of ideas online for chicken tractors. I would make it super safe. Like Robin, I would prefer to have a pen.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

hey guys glad to see some responses i only have 5 chickens, i like the designs of the chicken tractors but yes i am making mine safe with locks and wire mesh and wood
it's only 6 ft long by 3 feet wide by 2 1/2 feet high plus a night coop for nest that's 6 feet long and about 2 feet high and wide
i have to have it secure no doubt! because there are a lot of feral cats around the area

so do you guys know any good nesting ideas as in designs and bedding materials i have heard some build mesh bottom frames and add cedar nest material

also i am a bit confused for the roosting area since i am going to have nest in the box where would i put roosting posts up at

i will try and get some pictures up and going soon


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it's only two feet high there is no room for a roost. And if they are large fowl that might be too low for them. 

I never liked wire for them to stand on because it can be hard on their feet. 

Pics would be very helpful. Because your description is confusing the heck out of me.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

oh alright yeah sorry about that, well the height is almost double of their size i also made an area for shade, i worked more on the cage this evening and got the nesting door on and hinges to the top hatch on now just have to attach this hate to the back of the rest of the cage, i hope it does not rain tomorrow so i can do more on this little project and get it up and running, i been working on it little by little since last friday, i started out using wood i had laying around the backyard then ended up having to go and purchase some more wood and other supplies at orchard and home depot

since i am here talking about the cage i would like to talk about the chickens that are going in it, well they are heritage buckeye i got them from a local rancher i think they are roughly around 9 months maybe 8 they make weird noises like a duck or goose i keep thinking maybe they are half breeds lol when i talk to the head rooster he will honk it is kinda funny it's usually a double honk now the 2 hens they seem gentle and make soft little sounds


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've got stuff going on outside of the chicken world and am very sleep deprived, I can get lost right now with the simplest things. 

Besides, I don't think there is a single person here who doesn't enjoy seeing other's setups and their birds. So, not only will it help me understand what you're doing they get the pleasure of seeing something new.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Your tractor is too small.What are you going to do in the winter


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> Your tractor is too small.What are you going to do in the winter


See, Nm, gets it. Of course there are issues with weather. In the south, Winter isn't as much of a concern. But rain, high winds and other rough weather can be.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Buckeye, there's a group of Buckeye owners here in this forum somewhere. A lively bunch. 
Maybe think about a stationary coop and pen and a moveable tractor/pen they can go into during the day?


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks guys, been raining here in California today so no work on the back yard coop


----------

